# Cheddarwurst II by AKG



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2013)

Cheddarwurst II by AKG

Organically Grown indoors by feeding the soil.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2013)

That looks tasty. what's it taste like?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats on the chop....enjoy her duck!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 16, 2013)

very tasty duck :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like frosty goodness. Enjoy! bravo on the organics.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone

Growdude it tastes like skittles and smells like bad cheese


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2013)

what a combanation..:stoned:

thanks for sharing *Duck*

:48:


----------

